# sieg x3 base dimensions



## trev1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm a bit more than stuck for room at the moment and have just taken delivery of my new X3 mill. I was hoping that someone would be kind enough to show some dimensions for a stand for the mill as I don't have room to unpack it and build a stand at the moment. 
My intentions are to leave it in its plastic wrapped up as we may be getting a little weather and it's still outside, and move it inside when I'm ready to do the disassemble an clean when the base is built (after the cutting and grinding is finished).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aarggh (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't help with the stand Trev but if your leaving it outside, I'd very highly recommend taking the plastic off temporarily and giving it a good all over spray with a good lubricant, such as lanolin to repel moisture and help stop any rust forming. Just exposure to humidity is enough to start it rusting, even if well covered in plastic.

cheers, Ian


----------



## trev1 (Jul 9, 2013)

It still in the ply box under the plastic transport wrap. By all accounts they are excessively greased at the factory before packaging. 
It should be ok for a day or 2.


----------



## rodw (Jul 9, 2013)

Go to the Brochures and  Manuals section here and download the manual and all will be revealed
http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/M153

I just bought the factory stand. It is quite sturdy.


----------



## aarggh (Jul 9, 2013)

trev1 said:


> It still in the ply box under the plastic transport wrap. By all accounts they are excessively greased at the factory before packaging.
> It should be ok for a day or 2.



Righto, it sounded like it was just covered in loose plastic. In the crate should be fine. If you have kids the crate also makes a mighty fine temporary playroom! My kids loved the massive crate my cnc machine came in!

cheers, Ian


----------



## trev1 (Jul 9, 2013)

rodw said:


> Go to the Brochures and  Manuals section here and download the manual and all will be revealed
> http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/M153
> 
> I just bought the factory stand. It is quite sturdy.



I thought about buying the factory stand, but i am not too impressed with the one under my lathe.  It does a good job of holding up the lathe, but that's about it.


----------



## cjparsons (Jul 9, 2013)

If you have a look at the UK supplier (www.arceurotrade.co.uk) they have the stand dimensions shown? (look under 'Machines and Accessories')

(I know because I asked them the same question)

I too will be leaving my SX3 out overnight - because I have to dismantle it to get it to my (upstairs) workshop *gulp*

Best wishes

Chris


----------



## rodw (Jul 9, 2013)

trev1 said:


> I thought about buying the factory stand, but i am not too impressed with the one under my lathe.  It does a good job of holding up the lathe, but that's about it.



If your lathe stand was like mine, there is no comparison to Seig's stand. It even comes with adjustable feet.


----------



## rodw (Jul 9, 2013)

cjparsons said:


> I too will be leaving my SX3 out overnight - because I have to dismantle it to get it to my (upstairs) workshop *gulp*
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Chris



If you could borrow a flat removalist trolley, I reckon a couple of guys would get it upstairs in one piece. Best trolley would have triangular wheels that walks up stairs.


----------



## trev1 (Jul 9, 2013)

rodw said:


> Go to the Brochures and  Manuals section here and download the manual and all will be revealed
> http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/M153
> 
> I just bought the factory stand. It is quite sturdy.



Yep, just found what you are talking about. Don't know how i missed that before. I musta read that manual a dozen times before i decided and bought the mill.

Thanks all for your input.


----------



## ausdier (Jul 10, 2013)

rodw said:


> If you could borrow a flat removalist trolley, I reckon a couple of guys would get it upstairs in one piece. Best trolley would have triangular wheels that walks up stairs.


 

Triangular wheels. Rof}Rof}Rof}


----------



## cjparsons (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Rod - I would have preferred not to have dismantled it the minute it was delivered but Arc Euro Trade warned me about the weight - of course if I could talk one of my cronies into taking the day off work, and as you say borrow a trolley this might not be a problem although getting the lathe (an SC4) upstairs was a little bit of an effort (but it didn't take that long in the end)

The plan is (at the moment) to get it and then decide - murphy's law says it will be delivered last thing in the day so I guess I can decide in the morning, if I do this on  a friday then I have the weekend to sort it out...we have a stair climbing trolley in the office they use to shift furniture, I am sure they won't miss it <g>

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 10, 2013)

triangular wheels a bumpy ride indeed. I think he meant like this.







Northern Industrial Hand Truck &#8212; 6-Wheeled, Stair-Climbing, Model# CSL2

$99.99 plus shipping. 
Tin


----------



## ausdier (Jul 11, 2013)

Noooooh


----------



## rodw (Jul 11, 2013)

ausdier said:


> Triangular wheels. Rof}Rof}Rof}



I knew after I posted that someone would have fun with that 

But I think Tin has a better option. Just strap it on to the trolley before you start the climb.

165 kg is not that bad. Well not compared to a 280 kg lathe anyway.

You can probably hire the trolley perhaps. I have heard of removalists that have those wheels on on a flat trolley. Maybe see if there is a piano removalist specialist in your area...


----------



## cjparsons (Jul 12, 2013)

We have one of these trolleys in the office and they have already agreed to let me borrow it for the weekend so I think I am fixed up now (famous last words...)

Mind you, I am in the UK and a few years ago our boy scouts used to have something called 'Bob a Job' week - they call door to door and offer to do odd jobs for a 'bob' (which was a shilling in the days of pounds, shillings and pence) ie wash your car/windows etc

Pity they don't still do this, I could have given them a bit of exercise (how cruel)

Best wishes

Chris


----------



## cjparsons (Nov 1, 2013)

Little while after the event, but if it helps anyone I got this sorted out - took the rear cover and milling head off, and the milling table.

Left the electronics attached to the milling head and used a sack trolley to get it up the stairs - on my own (carefully!) but it took some effort. I left the column and stand attached and got a mate to help me get this up the stairs, and lift it on the stand (the most difficult part!)

I was very pleased when it was in place (intact!)

I attach a few photos - the mill and stand crated up behind the car, milling head and electronics strapped to the trolley ready to move and the finished installation


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 2, 2013)

thanks for the update


----------



## rodw (Nov 2, 2013)

As you commission it, remove the bottom cover and check that the screws securing the wires in the connectors to the circuit boards are tight! Remove each connector, spray pins with Innox and push on and off a few times and refit. Also remove the screw securing the daughter board and give it the same treatment.

Loose wires are a very common problem with these machines. I had all sorts of reliability issues until I did this. It was fine for a few months before it happened and came to a head one day when I could not drill a 12 mm hole in mild steel.

Anyway, after this 10 minute treatment, it is all good and I was lucky to have the guidance of an experienced owner to sort this out with me.


----------



## cjparsons (Nov 4, 2013)

Never had the rear cover plate off but that sounds like a reasonable thing to check, thanks. I have had the odd time when the spindle speed display goes blank but turning the mains power off and back on again sorted it out - could be a loose plug though...

Spent the weekend starting to fit a DRO, you can see the images here

Regards

Chris


----------

